# Tides of Chaos Preview



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2007)

For those of you reading the _Metamorphosis Trilogy_, we have a sneak preview of Chapter 5 of the second book, _The Tides of Chaos_.  You can download it here (430k PDF).  The first book, _Death of a Demon Lord_, is available in both novel and "deluxe" formats from RPGNow (PDF) and ENP's print storefront (softcover).  _The Tides of Chaos_ should be available in September.


----------

